# gambian pouch rat help



## creepy-critters (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all

I have a pair of gambian pouch rats 

All was well untill tonight when i went to go feed the female. She was sat curled up in a ball shaking and acting rather lethargic. last night she was fine (eating running about etc etc) but has now taken a nose dive...

I have moved there cage to another room where it is slightly warmer (to try and keep her from shaking) i will be on to the vet tomorrow but have to work so wont be able to take her in till the evening.

Any advice what i can do for now? the male is being protective so is a bit hard to get to her.

Matt


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

creepy-critters said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a pair of gambian pouch rats
> 
> ...


PM Pouchie on here as she and a few others I cant think of breed them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Tbh i agree with shell contact pouchie as she is a wirlwind of knowledge about poucheds 

but i think you need to be getting her to see a vet before tomorrow eve 

if she has deteriorated that quickly then imagine how she may be tomorrow eve 

so i really would get her to a vet


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive sent a link to Pouchie but shes not online at the minute


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi 

It sounds as if your female is in the early stages of torpor which is where the core body temp drops and the rat basically tries to hibernate (best way I can describe it).

You can get her to the vet as they can give her a general health check but in the mean time it is essential that you provide heat - such as a reptile heat mat and I would advise giving a piece of fruit with honey on it or any other food you can think of that will give her an energy boost.

Heat is really important to help her keep that body temp up.

If she deteriorates she'll become completely unresponsive and breathing becomes so shallow you can barely see it. Here is a thread with video I took of me treating a male in full torpor so you can see what you can do for her: • View topic - Torpor - What you can do (with videos)

If you do as above your girl shouldn't get to this stage and should just fully recover. If you ever find your GPR already at the unconcious stage don't panic just have a read up on above thread so you're prepared for it.

I'll check back here as soon as I can incase anything else happens or you have any questions but I am currently trying to hand rear three 2 day old Gambians so not online as much as usual :sad:

I'll wish you luck if you wish me luck :lol2:

Hope this helps a bit : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Hi
> 
> It sounds as if your female is in the early stages of torpor which is where the core body temp drops and the rat basically tries to hibernate (best way I can describe it).
> 
> ...


 
eeeeeeeeeeeks caz lots and lots of good luck to you hun an everything crossed for you too :flrt:


----------



## creepy-critters (Jul 1, 2009)

Have now given tabbey (the girl) a small teaspoon of honey and a little honey water which she did take after wrestling the spoon away from guss (the boy).

She has now taken herself to bed so will check on her in a bit

Thanks guys for all your help and i will keep u up dated

Matt


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im glad you found the thread again and fingers crossed your girl makes a full recovery


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Any news on Tabbey ?


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, any news Matt?


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Matt,

So sorry to hear about your news I have attached a link to an old article from the States which discribes syptoms similar to which you've described it may be worth getting in touch with these people if just to get more information. Rat & Mouse Gazette: African Rats - The Deadly Illness

Hope your girl pulls through


----------



## creepy-critters (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey guys

so far looking good, and is more alert than last night. The shakes have stopped and she has started eating again.

She's still a bit quiet and has not ventured out of her bed though a treat of locusts and honey water got her rather excited.

Fingers crossed 

Matt


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:no1:

Great news! I have found it takes a long time for them to get back to normal if you've had the same problem as I've experienced.

If they just are at wobbly stage and havent actually gone into a deep sleep then it has taken a few days before the rat was 100% again.

Just keep up with the heat and if you're still worried whizz her to the vet.

Main thing is she's improved :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

So glad we were here to help you when you needed it :2thumb: Hope she continues on her road to recoevery :notworthy:


----------

